
World’s deepest hole plunges 40k feet - bra-ket
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9786114/worlds-deepest-hole-well-to-hell/
======
imglorp
NOT news, dredged up by tabloid. Kola borehold project, mothballed in 1995.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kola_Superdeep_Borehole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kola_Superdeep_Borehole)

